# Player Evaluation 04-05:Latrell Sprewell



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*PPG 12.8 RPG 3.20 APG 2.2 EFF + 10.08 * 04-05 Season
*Latrell Sprewell * 








Sprewell was the 24th pick in the 1992 Draft. He has spent his last 2 seasons with the Wolves. His first year was a success but this past season wasn't quite. He had a quote that everyone remembers in how he can not feed his family. His career has always been overshadowed by when he coached coach P.J. Carlisemo in Golden State. He is now a free agent.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Contract year and he was talking big most of the year. He didn't really do anything in my mind this whole season. "Way below expectations"


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Seriously though, he did give us big games here and there. Yeah he had his ups and downs like a desperate girl coming off a breakup, but he contributed more than anyone other than Wally, KG, and maybe Griffin. So I will say simply below expectations....


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Seriously though, he did give us big games here and there. Yeah he had his ups and downs like a desperate girl coming off a breakup, but he contributed more than anyone other than Wally, KG, and maybe Griffin. So I will say simply below expectations....


A guy as talented as him should be able to be a constant scorer around 16+ ppg easily.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well thats what he was last year and averaged 16 ppg. Still, he was no where near consistent. He did play really well for us in the playoffs though.

He did average less minutes too than last year. And his problem this year was that he stopped slashing and became a shooter.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Well thats what he was last year and averaged 16 ppg. Still, he was no where near consistent. He did play really well for us in the playoffs though.
> 
> He did average less minutes too than last year. And his problem this year was that he stopped slashing and became a shooter.


Not the greatest thing for him to do in a contract year. I expect a decline in his numbers because of age but he should still goto the net either way but he looks to have stoped that. Not good for his game at all. I'd rather see Wally shoot.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Agreed. I just think that people are saying he did worse than he already did. He played better than a lot of guys on this team and managed to stay healthy.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

You're just sayin that cus you love Spree. He's a cancer, he was horribly inconsistent, just simply horrible. He turned into a shooter who isn't good at shooting, one of the worst combinations imaginable. We would've been better if we cut him. WAY below expectations.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

socco said:


> You're just sayin that cus you love Spree.


 Well someone has to defend him......


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Good point.


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

I like how someone is in love with Spree when they say he was just "below expectations." Imagine if he didn't love him? :smilewink 

Also went with below expectations, btw.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well whoever said way above expectations is going to be banned....


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I put below expectations. I can't say that I expected too much from him after the few quotes in the off-season: "Feed my Family" and "Why would I want to help them win a championship." I wouldn't say I expected more than last year, I expected his numbers to drop with a healthy wally back. I didn't expect him to be so inconsistant though. He stopped slashing and he did turn into more of a shooter. It's unfortunate because I really do like Spree, but this last season was his worst and the things he was saying just turned me and just about everybody off. I kinda compare him to Randy Moss when he said "Play when he wants to play," because that's what it looked like the majority of the year from Spree. At times he was a great energy player and he was slashing, scoring, playing solid D, and all that...too few times however. The other 60 or so games (Exagerrated depending on how you take it...maybe more), he played extremely under par, as if he might as well been non-existant. 

The more I think about it, and the longer he stays out on the Free Agent market. It may not be a bad idea to bring him back. He won't get the offer that we made to him last season, and you know what they say..."you get what you deserve." And regardless of who signs him, the way he played last season, he'll get what he deserves. Forget his family...how is he going to feed himself???


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

socco said:


> You're just sayin that cus you love Spree. He's a cancer, he was horribly inconsistent, just simply horrible. He turned into a shooter who isn't good at shooting, one of the worst combinations imaginable. We would've been better if we cut him. WAY below expectations.



:cheers:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Meh. Haters


----------



## timberwolvefan (Jun 19, 2005)

good one socco...hold his horoscope against him....haha lol


----------



## Edaw-hsoB (Aug 12, 2005)

Hes' the source of the wolves downfall! Latrell "14 mil isn't enough to feed my family" Sprewell played below my expectations. No wait, _way_ below my expectations.


----------

